# What happened to the bitchin colors?



## serpicolugnut (Jan 30, 2002)

Why revert to the vBulletin standard colors?

I loved the navy & orange. It was extremely cool...


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 30, 2002)

Have you talked with Wincent, Admin?!

AppleWatcher


----------



## twyg (Jan 30, 2002)

Patience man! 

Jeez... I just reloaded, and the whole page changed for me... 

*whew* tough customer


----------



## simX (Jan 30, 2002)

This theme is fine.  I just don't like the stupid vBulletin logo.  Change it to a MacOSX.com logo!

BTW, why did the forums move from MacOSX.com to press3.com/forums , and now they're back to MacOSX.com?

BTW, serpi -- I liked your previous avatar better -- that dog was cute.   Now it's just some weirdo sticking his tongue out.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 30, 2002)

> Now it's just some weirdo sticking his tongue out.



JUST SOME WIERDO?

Hey, I'm not just ANY 'OL WIERDO - I'm SerpicoLugNut, damnit! (in my best Gumby voice)...

I'm already searching for a new avatar...


----------



## apb3 (Jan 30, 2002)

I like the new skin....

you're right about the VBulletin though. Maybe it's some deal with Admin for use of the tech....

But all in all it fits with my color schemes both at work and home.


Bravo


----------



## Jadey (Jan 30, 2002)

I loved the oranges, but it was time for a change. I love the new theme too! I'm with SimX though, scrap that VBulletin logo and wear a Mac OS X or Press 3 logo with pride.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 30, 2002)

give us an alternative - like we did with the last setup (navy * orange, or grey * navy)...

The current color scheme isn't horrid, but it's the default for vBulletin and many sites use it, making macosx.com look just like them...


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

did any of you bother to check out site disscussion and see admin's explanation?  

you will find my opinions there.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 30, 2002)

These lighter shades of gray are much easier on the eyes.  Good choice of colors Admin!  The "vBulletin" doesn't seem to be right though, but I don't care as much about the logo as I do about reading text.  The grays are so much better.  Did I already say that?


----------



## Ralph J. (Jan 30, 2002)

whoa! for a second there i thought i'd hit the wrong bookmark. 

i dunno, i kinda' like these colors.


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 30, 2002)

Shouldn't this entire thread be some place else???


----------



## twyg (Jan 30, 2002)

Probably, but I decided to give it a few minutes of sun...


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

besides, admin closed the thread that should have been this one in site discussion. so where else are we going to debate something we can't change anyway?

GL - you will note i tried to divert everyone to that thread earlier


----------



## ulrik (Jan 31, 2002)

Discussing something we can't change? Sounds like a WIndows forum...

BTW: Everybody calm down, just a joke, actually I am quite open minded.
I mean, hey, the Windows community said "give us security" and Bill himself said "yes". That's what I call "listening to your customers"


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 3, 2002)

I say this as an artist...

Grays?
Good.

Grays and cobalt?
Pleasant.

Grays and cobalt matched with a urine yellow?
I have a monkey with a box of crayons if you wanna borrow 'im.


----------



## ScottW (Feb 3, 2002)

Oh, come on... you don't like it?


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 4, 2002)

ROFL CloudNine!!!!!!!!


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

i would call it more of a puke yellow but I still agree with Cloudnine 

and once more admin made the change while i was online and i had one of those shocking moments when my sense of reality was challenged. just once i would like to come back and find the site colors changed instead of having it happen while i am writing a post and then see some new color on the transition page. it isn't nice to play with a middle aged member's mind like that


----------

